
Open Source Explained by 1980s Cartoons - alexcg1
https://hackernoon.com/open-source-explained-by-1980s-cartoons-fym3uz6
======
totetsu
Those 1980s desktop environments with ther big meaningful icons were perfect
to grow up with.

